# Broadband in Costa Blanca area?



## sc0tsman (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi new guy here and great site with great info, thanks.

My question is I run a small website and wondered what broadband packages are available in Costa Blanca North, upload speed is most important.

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well it really depends where you are going to be. I'm about 6 kms in on the Northern CB and I only get a 512 connection as I am classed as rural


----------

